# Extreme leopard gecko tail infection! Please help!?!?



## tom12349333 (Sep 30, 2009)

My leo had a bad shed and as a result has gotten a reeeeeeealy bad infection in her tail. I took her to the vets and they gave me an anti inflammatory cream which they said if it dosent work she will need get tail amputated. I got the cream a week ago and I apply it every day but her tail has gotten worse and worse! It's scabby and brown along the bottom with a gooey red raw skin underneath the scabbing that Is just peeling off everytime new scabb is made. The end has went black and her tail at the top is red raw. I really don't think the cream is helping and she had lost a lot of weight due to not eating. She showed little interest in food yesterday but she still didn't eat. So if I take her to the vets Again they'll aputate her tail and charge me £££££££!! But could I just pull it off myself? I am prepared to pay the money but the vets will do the same thing, after all they wouldn't go to the length of cutting something off that just comes off when its pulled would they? I love all my animals so much and I want the best for them so this is just a suggestion. I wouldnt dare do anything without 100% research. If you guys thing it's bad idea I won't but I 
Just wanna see if I can save money. Thanks


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

Personally - vet.
It may need antibiotics too if infection has taken hold.
Put clean paper down and if possible clean with a salt solution as best you can before you get to the vets. Good luck


----------



## tom12349333 (Sep 30, 2009)

Big Red One said:


> Personally - vet.
> It may need antibiotics too if infection has taken hold.
> Put clean paper down and if possible clean with a salt solution as best you can before you get to the vets. Good luck


Thankyou


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

I think the vets is the best option, wouldnt want the infection to spread to the body and the vets may (fingers crossed) be able to prevent this when removing the tail. £££ yes but the chances of a full recovery are higher!


----------



## dickvansheepcake (Jul 8, 2009)

If you wanted to save money then you shouldn't have got a pet. Get to the vets and let a professional vet see to your leo. As said above, if the infection is that bad then you will probably need meds for it. Pretty sure a vet wouldn't just pull the tail off anyway.


----------



## tom12349333 (Sep 30, 2009)

dickvansheepcake said:


> If you wanted to save money then you shouldn't have got a pet. Get to the vets and let a professional vet see to your leo. As said above, if the infection is that bad then you will probably need meds for it. Pretty sure a vet wouldn't just pull the tail off anyway.


I understand what your saying but I clearly stated i am 100% commited to Taking my animals to the vet, I just wanted to see if there was an easier way around it that's all


----------



## dickvansheepcake (Jul 8, 2009)

tom12349333 said:


> I understand what your saying but I clearly stated i am 100% commited to Taking my animals to the vet, I just wanted to see if there was an easier way around it that's all


Can't really see an easier way around having a tail amputated! Unless you're really mean and handle her roughly to force her to drop it...which I am *NOT* suggesting! Something as serious as this needs a vet.


----------



## tyrannosaurus (Dec 14, 2010)

dickvansheepcake said:


> If you wanted to save money then you shouldn't have got a pet. Get to the vets and let a professional vet see to your leo. As said above, if the infection is that bad then you will probably need meds for it. Pretty sure a vet wouldn't just pull the tail off anyway.


hahaha crack that whip :whip:


slightly harsh way of putting it but yea i'd see a vet tom. dont just pull the tail of as that will just leave another open wound for a while which could get infected again.


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

It is usually quite difficult to get a Leo to drop their tail. If you tried it you could end up feeling quite traumatised yourself as well. The little one needs the vet. End of story. Although the vet may decide to autotomise your Leo he/she will have done it before and know how to. And as said above you may need further meds. I don't think it will cost £100s but it needs to be done - soon - before the infection spreads further.


----------



## tom12349333 (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks for the info guys  i'l defo take her to the vets !!


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

I don't think I could force any of my leos to drop a tail. The thought makes me feel very sick tbh, I just couldn't do it. As jools says, you would have to be quite forceful with how tame leos are. You have definately made the right decision to take her back to the vets.


----------

